# New at Dollar General - Pics Included



## jeanarick (Apr 16, 2011)

My local Dollar General just started carrying Sally Hansen XTreme Wear nail polishes! I'm so excited. They are .50 cents cheaper than Walgreens.




I love these Art Deco polishes too. They have a super skinny brush and are great for drawing and dotting.



Ok, someone tell me, how long have artificial toenails been around?


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 16, 2011)

Fake toenails????? Never thought they would go that far and create em.  Now I'll be looking at everyones feet wondering lol.


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow my dollar store don't have half this stuff I gotta come down there!! Jeana just to let you know an update on my CD nail polishes, they wore pretty fast two days or so and I could peel all the polish off my nails idk why this happens but I doubt I'll use them that often now...... I guess on the plus side I wouldn't have to buy nail polish remover!! How do you find the Sally Hansen one's I don't have any of that kind yet!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 16, 2011)

I LOVE getting my Art Deco Stripers for a dollar ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And fake toenails have been around for quite a while


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey Amber! I like Sally Hansen and think they wear pretty well.


----------

